# Pricing discrimination



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Apparently Uber (etc) are discriminatory in their pricing. Is anyone surprised?

https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/12/...cing-algorithms-used-by-uber-lyft-and-others/
Thx L


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Apparently Uber (etc) are discriminatory in their pricing. Is anyone surprised?
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/12/...cing-algorithms-used-by-uber-lyft-and-others/
> Thx L
> ...


I' m surprised. I thought It had something to do with supply and demand, but apparently it's just another example of the white man trying to keep everybody else down. Got it. Put it on the list....YAWN.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Some riders are more likely to damage vehicles and cause other expenses. It’s a small price to pay really. Nothing unusual here. Insurance companies have been doing that for centuries. In certain areas people ought be thankful someone is willing to drive them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Some riders are more likely to damage vehicles and cause other expenses. It's a small price to pay really. Nothing unusual here. Insurance companies have been doing that for centuries. In certain areas people ought be thankful someone is willing to drive them.


Yeah but Uber will tell you that that's normal part of wear and tear and they won't give you crap for any repairs that you need to be done.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They basically admitted to it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

deplorable1 said:


> I' m surprised. I thought It had something to do with supply and demand, but apparently it's just another example of the white man trying to keep everybody else down. Got it. Put it on the list....YAWN.


Our Caucasian areas pay more then the black areas pay here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mole said:


> Our Caucasian areas pay more then the black areas pay here.


It is the opposite, here. The so-called "underserved Zip Codes" are on constant surge, here.

That this study appeared when it did is no surprise, either, given that certain demographics are suddenly falling over each other with their virtue signalling and proclamation of their imagined guilt.

What you have here is something called "disparate impact". Even if you do not actively or intentionally discriminate, if the end result of your business practices results in an adverse impact on a "protected" class, you can be found liable for discrimination. What makes this even harder on the accused is that due to the doctrine of "burden-shifting", an accused is deprived of his protections that demand that the accuser prove his case. It suddenly becomes incumbent on the accused to disprove the accuser's case.

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

So white people pay more?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Reading between the lines of the study, young, well-educated Asians who live in expensive homes in predominately Asian neighborhoods are paying the highest rideshare prices in Chicago.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can't wait til Uber gets sued to oblivion on this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Can't wait til Uber gets sued to oblivion on this.


The Professional Do-Gooders went after them over the accessibles. They got a quiet settlement. The Professional Do-Gooders who sued them over wheelchair access have sued other providers over redlining and similar practices. Either they have not gotten around to it Y-E-T, or Uber has paid them to leave it alone.

They could go after Lyft, although, Lyft might have paid, as well. The real objective of these Professional Do-Gooders is to extort money, anyhow. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Prices surge in the hood for a number of reasons. It's not a racial thing. Anyone that lives in the hood will have a similar experience with ride share. Here are some of the reasons:

1. Lack of owned vehicles creating a higher demand for ride share.
2. Lack of drivers willing to work in the hood.
3. Lots of short runs that don't pay much.
4. Lack of tips, on fares, in the hood. 
5. Riders (or groups of riders) not being ready for pickup and taking the entire 5 minutes to get to the vehicle.

Most drivers will choose to drive in areas that are easier to work and are more profitable.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

there should be a trial. A judge. A jury. Yeah, right this second. This is important!!!!

In other news........


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Prices surge in the hood for a number of reasons. It's not a racial thing. Anyone that lives in the hood will have a similar experience with ride share. Here are some of the reasons:
> 
> 1. Lack of owned vehicles creating a higher demand for ride share.
> 2. Lack of drivers willing to work in the hood.
> ...


_4 of those reasons _are why taxi drivers don't like to work the hood.

2. Lack of drivers willing to work the hood = "Stevie your crazy for taking fares in Crimehills" There's a LOT of cab drivers who tell me that.

3. Same with taxis

4. ditto,

5. Yet again, same with taxis

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/fl-xpm-1991-03-16-9101130914-story.html\
This is back from 1991 by the way...

_Taxi-riding customers at Pic-n-Pay Super Market on West Sunrise Boulevard in Fort Lauderdale often spend less time shopping than finding a cab to go home.

"I've had people wait for up to 45 minutes," assistant store manager Vince Cravero said. "A lot of them are old ladies. We usually have to call three or four times. I don't know if it's the neighborhood or what."

It's the neighborhood.

The vast majority of white cab drivers and even a few black drivers refuse to pick up or drop off any fare in the mostly black areas of Broward County, a dozen drivers said.

Too many cabbies have been robbed or hurt in black neighborhoods of Fort Lauderdale, Pompano Beach, Hollywood and Dania, drivers said.

"I don't like to categorize people by black or white, rich or poor, but if bad things keep happening in an area, you don't go there," said Rick Orcutt, a driver for 19 years who lives near Oakland Park.

Fear runs strongest among drivers for Yellow Cab, Broward's only countywide taxi company, which owns or dispatches 510 of the 621 cabs in the county. Yellow Cab drivers often sit and wait for more than an hour at eastside tourist hotels while fares in black neighborhoods go unanswered.

"I'm too old to get a gun stuck in my ribs for $50," said Jim Parsons, 61, of Sunrise. "There's a whole lot of work in that area, but you're taking your life in your hands. Nobody bids on it. It's a sad commentary on our society, but it's realistic."

Wilbert Cephas, a black driver, said he goes anywhere during the day but sticks to tourist areas after dark.

"Things get weird at night," Cephas said. "People go looking for drugs. Hookers call for rides."

Broward black leaders said the cabbies are penalizing entire neighborhoods for the sins of a few criminals and drug users who operate there.

"To redline an entire area like that is ridiculous," said Mathes Guice, a vice president of Fort Lauderdale's branch of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. "We have elderly people whose only transportation is public buses and cabs."

The cabbies' fear is based more on perception than reality, said Leon James, the president and majority owner of Public Service Cab. The black-owned taxi company has run in Fort Lauderdale's black community since 1935.

"None of our (25) drivers has been robbed in more than a year," James said.

"You can get robbed just as easily on the Intracoastal as in this neighborhood," said his brother, company secretary Louis James.

Broward cab regulations forbid drivers from refusing any orderly fare. But Steven Kidd, chief of the county's taxi office, said he believes drivers are justified in avoiding high-crime areas.

Some cabbies said their fears grew after two dozen robberies since last fall.

Last week, a robber shot Yellow Cab driver Chuck Muncherian three times during a robbery in Davie. He is in satisfactory condition in Broward General Medical Center.

Of 11 unsolved cab robberies in Fort Lauderdale, seven were in mostly black neighborhoods. Detective John Curcio said a few robbers are to blame.

Pompano Beach police said they are not sure why cabbies would avoid any part of their city. They have not had a cab robbery in at least two years.

James Sampson of Fort Lauderdale, a white driver, said he learned the hard way. He had his throat slit on Aug. 27, 1988, by a black robber in northwest Fort Lauderdale.

"If it had been the width of a penny deeper, I would have been dead," said Sampson, who quit driving in black neighborhoods in January after he was robbed for the third time.

"I used to give everybody the benefit of the doubt," Sampson said. "I know how difficult it is for people in the northwest to get a cab. But I had my unfortunate prejudices confirmed on the job."

James said he makes sure his Public Service drivers pick up any caller in his central Broward territory.

Not so at Yellow Cab. Calls are posted on in-car computers. Drivers, who are called independent contractors, need not take a call unless they are stationed nearby. Few drivers station themselves in black areas.

"The computer makes it easy for a driver to say no," James said.

Taxi baron Jesse Gaddis, owner of Yellow Cab, said he does not encourage his drivers to avoid any areas, but understands their fears.

"There are places they would be nervous about going and I would be, too," Gaddis said. "We tell our drivers to be cautious."

Gaddis estimated that 15 percent of his business comes from black neighborhoods.

Cabbies admit that judging fares by neighborhood is not always accurate. A driver was robbed recently by a man picked up on the beach.

"I was nervous when I picked up a guy who looked just like Mr. T," said David Kasanof, a driver for five years. "He turned out to be a law student at Nova University."_


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> there should be a trial. A judge. A jury. Yeah, right this second. This is important!!!!
> 
> In other news........


Financial is not a federally protected class, sorry...

Shalester that is why it is important to have drivers like you that do not care about making money. Your community in San Francisco thanks you! 5 stars, you are a true Uber Pro...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Your community in San Francisco thanks you!


I see you still don't know how to tag members yet. <sigh>
I don't live in SF or even nearby for that matter. Don't drive there unless you feel SFO is in San Francisco (it isn't, btw).

I also see sarcasm flies way way above you head. I'll try to aim lower next time, ok?

Aiming lower: the article is much ado about nothing that any atty general cares about. And those who might care, would never come together as a 'class' to do anything about it.

Is that better for you? Clear as mud? Clear as water is wet? Need more?     We are here to help you.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I am only trying to help people understand how capitalism works. I am also trying to help drivers make more money, while still operating within the rules...If drivers quit accepting money losing rides then both Uber and Lyft will eventually have to figure out a way of creating those rides as non losers. Perhaps they would increase the base rates paid to the drivers...This is just my opinion. It is also the way I chose to operate in the past.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "To redline an entire area like that is ridiculous," said Mathes Guice, a vice president of Fort Lauderdale's branch of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.


Funny how the NAACP types never pick up on the obvious solution; that they should go out and drive a cab to support their brother/sisters.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is the same ole neighborhood descrimination that taxis have been doing for 100 years. The only difference is that Uber and lyft is price gouging them and taxis just made them wait forever....


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This is the same ole neighborhood descrimination that taxis have been doing for 100 years. The only difference is that Uber and lyft is price gouging them and taxis just made them wait forever....


To anyone complaining about my style, please stop. I need you out there picking up my slack for the good of the community! Do your part. Something that is this old is obviously tried and true...Taxis have existed for well over 100 years...The first examples were horse drawn carriages for hire...Have you ever seen the logo for Wells Fargo? Have you ever heard of the klidesdale horses for Budweiser? I am guessing I am also going to have to help educate you on how the term "riding shotgun" came to be...just saying...Income-expense=Profit (gross)...easy equation to understand

*Think about playing golf or going skiing (water or snow)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Time to investigate all the Venture Beat employees....


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Maybe they try to make it more attractive to pick up in the ghetto as it is a hassle. Not justifyin it.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Prices surge in the hood for a number of reasons. It's not a racial thing. Anyone that lives in the hood will have a similar experience with ride share. Here are some of the reasons:
> 
> 1. Lack of owned vehicles creating a higher demand for ride share.
> 2. Lack of drivers willing to work in the hood.
> ...


Gets worse when they're all ratchet and loud.
Those super ghetto phone conversations on speakerphone. Uber traps you in the ghetto because like any greedy corporation, that's where the money is. Look at Walmart...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 474489


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "I was nervous when I picked up a guy who looked just like Mr. T," said David Kasanof, a driver for five years. "He turned out to be a law student at Nova University."


I told him I was just looking for a ride home. Man, people just won't let that one go.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

* Add false claims to the mix as well.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Last week I started driving again after 3 months at home. One thing I noticed immediately, the city of Hartford, CT (mostly black and brown people) surged for most of the day, while the surrounding area did not surge at all. People in the cities lack cars, but still need to get to work. People in the suburbs are working from home. Not racist, just reality. But yeah, the end result is that minorities are paying more for their rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Apparently Uber (etc) are discriminatory in their pricing. Is anyone surprised?
> 
> https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/12/...cing-algorithms-used-by-uber-lyft-and-others/
> Thx L


I KNEW THIS 2 YEARS AGO.
WHEN THEY ANNOUNCED IT.

UBER CARES



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Funny how the NAACP types never pick up on the obvious solution; that they should go out and drive a cab to support their brother/sisters.
> 
> View attachment 474370


ANARCHY CABS

" NO STOP SIGNS
SPEED LIMITS
NOBODY GOING TO SLOW US DOWN
ON THE HIGHWAY TO HELL "!- A.C.D.C.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uber and Lyft are true garbage companies! Over half the staff is not in the US. American Companies? I am so happy that I not longer work for them as a driver-partner. Due a multitude of reasons, I hope Uber and Lyft cease to exist in the nearby future! Predatory pay, predatory pricing, the list goes on and on....I personally hope all of the executives face criminal charges, as well. I am happy to hear that the Attorney General's Office of CA recently announced a huge civil suit against Uber and Lyft. I hope that other states will file their own civic lawsuits against Uber and Lyft and do something similar. I would love to personally testify against them...Enough is enough!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Some riders are more likely to damage vehicles and cause other expenses. It's a small price to pay really. Nothing unusual here. Insurance companies have been doing that for centuries. In certain areas people ought be thankful someone is willing to drive them.


Charge extra to those you deem a higher risk for causing property damage but keep the extra for yourself and not give any to the property owner? This is why Uber/Lyft continue to do what they do when the actual victims say that it makes sense. Someone is being financially raped and the victim defends the behavior. Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber/Lyft will face litigation on this, & rightly so, they'll enter into a settlement that hurts the drivers, the drivers will continue driving.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Demon said:


> Uber/Lyft will face litigation on this, & rightly so, they'll enter into a settlement that hurts the drivers, the drivers will continue driving.


if they are smart they will make it a nation wide class action.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Prices surge in the hood for a number of reasons. It's not a racial thing. Anyone that lives in the hood will have a similar experience with ride share. Here are some of the reasons:
> 
> 1. Lack of owned vehicles creating a higher demand for ride share.
> 2. Lack of drivers willing to work in the hood.
> ...


6. Getting paid more money than ever before due to $600 fed stimulus and requesting rides like it's free! I've never seen more 5-star requests from hood than last couple months


----------



## Madisoy (Jun 17, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> young, well-educated *Asians* who live in expensive homes in predominately *Asian* neighborhoods


You Racist



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> _4 of those reasons _are why taxi drivers don't like to work the hood.
> 
> 2. Lack of drivers willing to work the hood = "Stevie your crazy for taking fares in Crimehills" There's a LOT of cab drivers who tell me that.
> 
> ...


But u say @Stevie The magic Unicorn You R federal employee tsa. TSA discriminate? How doz USA gov allow u to be hired

"_But thankfully, all the time i put in the military will combine together with TSA time to build up federal worker retirement. All said i'm close to half away on a federal government pension."_

https://uberpeople.net/threads/had-...er-22-40-can’t-believe-it.372656/post-5762022


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Madisoy said:


> You Racist
> 
> 
> But u say @Stevie The magic Unicorn You R federal employee tsa. TSA discriminate? How doz USA gov allow u to be hired
> ...


Uhh... most of that is a quoting the news story dude...

And the TSA being racist,

Your joking right?










I've never heard of racism in the TSA before.....

And i'm one of the few cabbies who has virtually no areas i won't work within our service area. There's one zone I absolutely refuse fares from... and it's the UCF college campus...

But most of THEM are white, so how can i be racist if the only place i _*won't*_ service is mostly white?

And for the record....

I have JUST as much of a problem with White trash as any other ethnicity... (except Cyclops, Jedi and Sikhs, never had a problem in my life with any of _those_ guys)


----------



## Madisoy (Jun 17, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uhh... most of that is a quoting the news story dude...
> And the TSA being racist,
> Your joking right?
> *I've never heard of racism in the TSA before.....*


To quote u @Stevie The magic Unicorn

"_But thankfully, all the time *i put in the military* will *combine together with TSA time* to build up federal worker retirement. All said i'm close to half away on a federal government pension."_

u claim to be TSA Federal Employee & taxi man?
Yes?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/had-...er-22-40-can’t-believe-it.372656/post-5762022


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Madisoy said:


> To quote u @Stevie The magic Unicorn
> 
> "_But thankfully, all the time *i put in the military* will *combine together with TSA time* to build up federal worker retirement. All said i'm close to half away on a federal government pension."_
> 
> ...


Yes i do... sometimes us lowlie government workers need a side hustle to.


----------

